# Current USA Solo does anyone have this?



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

Just saw this at Petco. Looks really cool. Has anyone successfully grew plants with it? 

http://current-usa.com/aquariums/solo-desktop-aquarium/


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm also quite curious about this tank. I saw it at Petco as well and it does look cool. I assume it would be low light. I like though they added the color control like their freshwater plus fixtures. Kinda pricey though, if memory serves...


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

ChemGuyEthan said:


> I'm also quite curious about this tank. I saw it at Petco as well and it does look cool. I assume it would be low light. I like though they added the color control like their freshwater plus fixtures. Kinda pricey though, if memory serves...


It's $100 at Petco, not too bad.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

It comes with fake plants so that should tell you it's ability with live plants which is not going to happen.


----------



## plantastic37 (Nov 4, 2012)

Add me to the band wagon. I wonder how powerful the lighting is?


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

plantastic37 said:


> Add me to the band wagon. I wonder how powerful the lighting is?


6w 

Seems like your typical, underpowered AIO light


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Cool looking tank, but the only thing those LEDs can grow is the fake plants that come with it.

If you're looking for an all-in-one that could handle low-light plants, for a few dollars more, look into the Eheim Aquastyle or Ecoxotic EcoPico.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

I was able to grow plants with the Spec III lighting.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

RWaters said:


> I was able to grow plants with the Spec III lighting.


Just to clarify, you mean you added the Fluval Spec III lighting right?


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks pretty sleek. Wish you could program the lights instead of just controlling them manually.


----------



## 1Sik150 (Sep 23, 2014)

Ive got this tank sitting on my desk right now. I have a Betta onion and another plant in it. Please forgive me, Came from Saltwater, Do not know all the technical terms of plants. Housing a betta and two neon tetras currently. Not sure how many post are required before i can post pictures.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

1Sik150 said:


> Ive got this tank sitting on my desk right now. I have a Betta onion and another plant in it. Please forgive me, Came from Saltwater, Do not know all the technical terms of plants. Housing a betta and two neon tetras currently. Not sure how many post are required before i can post pictures.


Are the plants growing?

You can post pictures right away, you just need to include it in something like a HTML format. Services like IMGUR will spit out the link for you.


----------



## 1Sik150 (Sep 23, 2014)

Heres a quick review. I love the tank. Glass quality is great. Seams are nice. Bottom of the tank has a felt pad. Filter works amazing and is very very silent. I dumped the stuff out of the filter and just run filter floss and carbon in the top portion. I was very very interested for a planted tank I may run some type of clip on light and have been looked. The fake plants work but arent the nicest. 









Bump: A few more just from today. 


















The onion or whatver is growing. The plant in the rear i just got this week to see if my lights can grow it. Have no clue what it is. I may buy the Finnex clip on light. I would like to go full planted.


----------



## 1Sik150 (Sep 23, 2014)

Broke down today and ordered a Wave Point 6" CLIP on LED light. 

For the current usa tank. Their is only one power supply that runs both the filter and light. So i need my light on a timer over the weekend when i am not in the office. I guess i will be running this tank now without a top. Over nighted it for 2.99 sot ill have the wave point tomorrow.


----------



## 1Sik150 (Sep 23, 2014)

Wave Point Installed. Just got to get it on a timer today and good to go.


----------



## Roxie (Sep 27, 2014)

I've recently purchased one and have been very happy with it thus far. Now, I'm not an experienced hobbyist so I can't attest to the requirements for sustainable plant growth.

At this time I do have planted the following low light selections and they seem to be thriving:

nubias barteri "nana" (larger one)
Anubias barteri "micra" (smaller one)
Bolbitis "African Water Fern"
Java Fern "Narrow Leaf"
Java Moss
Cryptocoryne


----------



## LynneS22 (Oct 16, 2014)

*I have had this tank since it hit the shelves*

Back in July. Even before Current even marketed them. Petco, at that time, only had 2 per store, and only in larger stores. Can you have a high tech planted tank, no, Can you grow most plants that are medium light. Yes. I have Moneywort that grows about 4" a month, Amazons, Flame Moss, Tall Java ferns, Ludwigia,and Crinium Calamistratum, Cryptocoryne, (this one has doubled in size/height)and they are all doing very well in both the Solo, and a 7.5 cube with the same light on it. ( I modified a solo light)

I told my LFS about it, and 2 weeks later they had them, but they were asking $140 for then, Then I told them that Petco sells them for $99, they seemed shocked, but today they had them marked $119.00. 

I am getting ready to buy #3 in a week. It's a great value, and makes a perfect shrimp tank. :smile: 

When I get my profile set up, I will post pictures.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

LynneS22 said:


> Back in July. Even before Current even marketed them. Petco, at that time, only had 2 per store, and only in larger stores. Can you have a high tech planted tank, no, Can you grow most plants that are medium light. Yes. I have Moneywort that grows about 4" a month, Amazons, Flame Moss, Tall Java ferns, Ludwigia,and Crinium Calamistratum, Cryptocoryne, (this one has doubled in size/height)and they are all doing very well in both the Solo, and a 7.5 cube with the same light on it. ( I modified a solo light)
> 
> I told my LFS about it, and 2 weeks later they had them, but they were asking $140 for then, Then I told them that Petco sells them for $99, they seemed shocked, but today they had them marked $119.00.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, you're growing the plants with the stock light that came with the tank right?


----------



## LynneS22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jalopy said:


> Just to clarify, you're growing the plants with the stock light that came with the tank right?


Yes. I will post pics in a bit. As I mentioned, these have been set up since July. All of the plants have doubled in size really....

I use the orange setting on the light, and the red tones are probably responsible for the height growth, if I remember right. I try to avoid the bluer tones, because the algae seem to like it. But, everyone said the 48"current satellite + led light would not grow plants on the 100 gal I have either, but it does. 

Some people just think you have to blind the fish with light to have plants. And in some cases I think more light is needed, but for the average user, not so much. I will post pics of all my tanks in the near future, and people can judge for themselves. :smile:

I'll try to post back in a bit with some photos.


----------



## LynneS22 (Oct 16, 2014)

This is the 7.5 with the light from a solo tank modified to it. I used nothing from the kit, other than the filter, which I use as a low filter, and a Aqua Top corner filter for general filtering;



The crypt behind the wood, barely peeked up above it when I put it in there in July. So you can see how much it has grown in 3 months.

This is the Solo-shrimp tank;


----------



## marci61456 (Oct 17, 2014)

*I've got a SOLO tank and it's awesome*

I got this tank as a gift from my sister and I love it. The Current USA light that came with this tank is really nice with many features (Storm and lightning setting that cycles like real weather lighting!) and it has a remote control  You can adjust the colors and the intensity and every plant I have in my tank has grown since I set it up a couple of months ago. Since I'm at work I don't have access to post pictures but I will post some later tonight.

This is my first tank in about 20 years and so far it has been perfect.


----------



## LynneS22 (Oct 16, 2014)

marci61456 said:


> I got this tank as a gift from my sister and I love it. The Current USA light that came with this tank is really nice with many features (Storm and lightning setting that cycles like real weather lighting!) and it has a remote control  You can adjust the colors and the intensity and every plant I have in my tank has grown since I set it up a couple of months ago. Since I'm at work I don't have access to post pictures but I will post some later tonight.
> 
> This is my first tank in about 20 years and so far it has been perfect.



I'm sure you will really enjoy it, but it will make you want a bigger tank. That's just the way this obsession starts. :wink:


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Considering the light is way better than the stock lights that come with the Fluval Spec series, I can't imagine the stock Current light would have any trouble growing low light plants, perhaps even some medium light plants.

Nice looking tank. I'd consider one, but putting the filter on the same power supply as the lights kills it for me, since there's no way to put the lights on a timer without turning off your filter for most of the day. Shame, because I'll bet the Arduino controllers for the Current Sat+ lights would work with this, too.

BTW, the max "full spectrum" setting on all of Currents other lights is the "Yellow" ("sunlight") setting. Anything else, and you're not getting the max spectral output of the lights.


----------



## LynneS22 (Oct 16, 2014)

kman said:


> Considering the light is way better than the stock lights that come with the Fluval Spec series, I can't imagine the stock Current light would have any trouble growing low light plants, perhaps even some medium light plants.
> 
> Nice looking tank. I'd consider one, but putting the filter on the same power supply as the lights kills it for me, since there's no way to put the lights on a timer without turning off your filter for most of the day. Shame, because I'll bet the Arduino controllers for the Current Sat+ lights would work with this, too.
> 
> BTW, the max "full spectrum" setting on all of Currents other lights is the "Yellow" ("sunlight") setting. Anything else, and you're not getting the max spectral output of the lights.



You can order the same filter with a power cord from Pet Mountain. About $13. It's the ovation 210, but I have to warn you, the cord on it is ridiculously fat. Think an outdoor extension cord. I also have an Aquatop corner filter, which works well, regular cord. About $12. 58 gph. You could also put the light/filter on a separate 12v adapter. Just make sure they match the supplied adapter. The Y adapter for the solo makes that possible, you don't have to use it. 

I never use the full spectrum light, not even on my 100 gal. It's too much light for most fish, and I care more about the fish And shrimp, than the plants. :icon_smil


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

LynneS22 said:


> You can order the same filter with a power cord from Pet Mountain. About $13. It's the ovation 210, but I have to warn you, the cord on it is ridiculously fat. Think an outdoor extension cord. I also have an Aquatop corner filter, which works well, regular cord. About $12. 58 gph. You could also put the light/filter on a separate 12v adapter. Just make sure they match the supplied adapter. The Y adapter for the solo makes that possible, you don't have to use it.
> 
> I never use the full spectrum light, not even on my 100 gal. It's too much light for most fish, and I care more about the fish And shrimp, than the plants. :icon_smil


You may be on the wrong website. 

That's silly, though, the Current LED lights simply aren't that strong. I run TWO 24" Sat+ lights on my 60P. Combined, they give about 50-60 PAR, which is not even into the realm of what's considered "high lighting". A lot of people light their tanks with fluorescent tube fixtures that put out WAY more light than the Current LED ones do.


----------



## LynneS22 (Oct 16, 2014)

kman said:


> You may be on the wrong website.
> 
> That's silly, though, the Current LED lights simply aren't that strong. I run TWO 24" Sat+ lights on my 60P. Combined, they give about 50-60 PAR, which is not even into the realm of what's considered "high lighting". A lot of people light their tanks with fluorescent tube fixtures that put out WAY more light than the Current LED ones do.



LOL, yeah I know. But, I have loaches, they do not like the light. I am ok with just enough light to keep medium/low light plants.


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

I just set up the tank a couple days ago for shrimp . I have all low light plants for it and the light has been my main worry. 

I had used the remote to turn the white lights all the way up and all the other colors all the way down but after reading this thread I think I am misguided! 

Could one of you explain which light setting you are having success with for growing your plants? There is a button with a sun on it but that light comes on as greenish. 

Other than worrying about the plants I absolutely love the tank. It looks great and I love being able to turn on the different color darker lights at night as Im sitting watching TV. 

Glad I found this thread!


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

Answered my own question. I wrote to Current USA customer service last night asking about which setting is best for plants. For anyone else who wants the answer (because its really a great tank) here is a copy/paste of the response.

Dear Hobbyist,

Thank you for contacting Current-USA, Inc.



We’d recommend running the lights in the full spectrum mode (yellow button on remote) to keep live plants.



If you have any additional questions, please feel free to contact us again.



Thank you,



Jeff Saurwein

Tech. Support Specialist

Current-USA

2640 Buinesss Park Drive

Vista, CA 92081

Phone 760-305-8844


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Yup. Yellow, on all of their lights.


----------



## LynneS22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jadenlea said:


> Answered my own question. I wrote to Current USA customer service last night asking about which setting is best for plants. For anyone else who wants the answer (because its really a great tank) here is a copy/paste of the response.
> 
> Dear Hobbyist,
> 
> ...



And I have good luck with the orange button too, warmer color, hardly ever use the yellow button, but it depends on what you like, and the plants you have as well. :icon_smil


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

Good to know Lynnes. I saw you said you got alot of growth in the orange light. I may try some of that also .


----------

